

How to raise a genius - tokenadult
http://www.independent.co.uk/life-style/health-and-families/features/how-to-raise-a-genius-2008799.html

======
puredemo
There is a lot of fluff in this article. It comes down to guiding a child
rather than pushing (or making decisions for) them.

~~~
adrianscott
It's a pity that they did not interview the folks at JHU/CTY/SET , (
<http://cty.jhu.edu/set/jcs-apa.html> and <http://cty.jhu.edu/> ) which has
done much more rigorous research in this area...

The headline doesn't really match the article.

------
kierank
Statistically speaking your child won't become a genius. Get over it.

